# spitting up clear liquid- is this normal?



## gemsio

evenin' guys! Just wondered if anyone knows if this is normal. My lo keeps spitting up what look like water, could it be drool? She has only just started to do it. Any ideas? X x


----------



## OmarsMum

How old is ur LO? & when does she spit it?


----------



## Mize1982

Mya does this all the time and makes serious bubbles with it as well, she is ALL mouth iykwim (tongue moving all the time and making shapes when she 'talks'. i never thought to ask as i figured its drool x


----------



## scottishgal89

my little girl does this occasionally, i thought it was just positing (sp?) but will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar started spitting water at a very early stage before he started drooling as he's suffering frm reflux. Now he's always babbling/talking & he's also teething, drooling & his fists r always in his mouth & he keeps bringing up clear vomit.


----------



## gemsio

she is 10 weeks, she doesnt tend to do it after feeds or anything it just randomly happens. She does blow bubbles with it sometimes. And she has recently started to suck/chew on her fists. It just seems alot for it to be drool. It is really strange. X


----------



## jenniferannex

lily does this all the time aswell, but when i asked the health visitor she said it was normal just with all the fluid in her stomach, strange though!


----------



## OmarsMum

gemsio said:


> she is 10 weeks, she doesnt tend to do it after feeds or anything it just randomly happens. She does blow bubbles with it sometimes. And she has recently started to suck/chew on her fists. It just seems alot for it to be drool. It is really strange. X

It's normal Hun, it's excess salivA frm drooling


----------



## gemsio

ah brill. Thanks guys. I was starting to worry a little about that. Phew. X x


----------



## LuvBeinAMummy

My LO does this too. 

It starts off just after his bottle he'll be a little bit sick and then an hour afterwards it's clear with milky bits then after that it's just clear liquid.

I have read that it's the water from the formula as babys stomachs absorb the milk n just leave the water in their tummies. 

Doesn't help when I have to carry a few tops in his changing bag though lol


----------

